# Random PM



## Laurentkd (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok,

So if you get a random PM from someone who you have never had any contact with here, should you do anything about it? Nothing creepy, just a hello, but certainly don't want to end up with any creeps here at MT. Probably being overly cautious...guess it comes from all that self-defense and being aware stuff I've been learning.


----------



## bydand (Feb 9, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Ok,
> 
> So if you get a random PM from someone who you have never had any contact with here, should you do anything about it? Nothing creepy, just a hello, but certainly don't want to end up with any creeps here at MT. Probably being overly cautious...guess it comes from all that self-defense and being aware stuff I've been learning.




It would depend on what was in the PM.  I get them quite often just different people saying HI because of any number of things.  From my location, to the MA I train in, to my dashing avatar photo.  (OK the last one is wishful thinking.  )  Good to be cautious though if there is anything out of the ordinary with the PM.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Lauren

If you are creeped out or worried please forward the PM to any admin or assist. admin and they will look into it.

If it was just a friendly hello, well, we are a friendly bunch here.  Sometimes the moderators send off hellos and welcomes via the pm system just to make people feel more comfortable.

I also believe you have the option under User CP to NOT receive pm's from people.  If you wish to turn that off click User CP in the blue bar at the top of the page, click edit options on the left hand side and disable the Private messaging.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2007)

Lisa said it best...


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 9, 2007)

Well cool, thanks.

Not really worried, but just thought I would mention something.  Just wanted to see if this was something other people were dealing with or if I just had a new fan (can't blame the guy!)


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have received and sent a couple of Pms to be discreet, if there's something being discussed on a thread and an open answer could be too personal or sensiitive, a Pm is much nicer. I'm not talking about creepy things here, I posted on the medical forum and received a couple of very nice supportive Pms from people which I appreciated very much. They recounted personal circumstances which were much better not posted on an open forum but really helped me. I wasn't alone!
I like it when people do Pm to say hi and expand on any comments made on your rep for instance. I think it's safe here to answer Pms as there is no personal information they can have unless you chose to make it known.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup, Lisa said it best.  I am probably guilty of being the creep myself.  I like a post someone did or find something interesting about something said in a topic, whatever the reason and just shot a PM off to the person.

I am just an overly friendly person though.  Bad Matt bad and shame on me.:whip:


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I think it's safe here to answer Pms as there is no personal information they can have unless you chose to make it known.


 
And those who violate the rules can be BANISHED...


----------



## Infinite (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't mind me I'm just adding posts to get too my next belt color I've been at this one too long!

Anyway some of us don't get any random pm's at all! 

All I can say is that our mods are top notch awsomeness wrapped up in greatness thrown around with some god(ess) hood.

They will solve the problems it there are any so be as open as you wish and trust problems can and will be resolved.

--Infy


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2007)

I like people Pming me to say hi! It's a good way to carry on a discussion that has arisen on a thread but is actually off topic. I really like hearing from people and I don't worry about any abuse I could get at all. The benefits of the system far outweigh any worries. My finger is hovering over the Pm button now to PM Bydand complimenting him on his dashing avatar lol!


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 9, 2007)

OK, now everyone thinks I am an up-tight-conspiricy-theory-finding-'fraidy cat!!  

ok, seriously. A guy just said hello in the PM and he has not posted a single thread yet on MT.  That was really the only reason it seemed funny to me.  I totally think PMs are very useful for private conversations and have used them as such.  It was just the fact that there were no other postings from him that struck me as a bit odd, and he didn't reference anything I had said.  But maybe he just read all my wonderfully intelligent posts and just HAD to say hello!  Truthfully, no biggie.

But I appreciate all the support and helpful advice from you all.  That is what makes MT such a great forum. (And I just wanted to do my part to make sure it stayed great). And before someone can tell me that to do my part I should become a supporting memeber, no worries- I am on it, but the credit card in my pay pal account is expired so I have to set a new one up.  Hopefully I'll have that nifty little banner next time my name in the next couple days.

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 9, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> OK, now everyone thinks I am an up-tight-conspiricy-theory-finding-'fraidy cat!!
> 
> ok, seriously. A guy just said hello in the PM and he has not posted a single thread yet on MT.  That was really the only reason it seemed funny to me.  I totally think PMs are very useful for private conversations and have used them as such.  It was just the fact that there were no other postings from him that struck me as a bit odd, and he didn't reference anything I had said.  But maybe he just read all my wonderfully intelligent posts and just HAD to say hello!  Truthfully, no biggie.
> 
> ...



YAY!  A new Supporting Member!

And the bit about the guy who pm'd you and hasn't made a single post...well yeah, that happens.  Ignore it.  I have had people sign up my MSN account to theirs and try to talk to me.  I have short conversation with them, encourage them to post if they haven't and if they don't, I block them.  I even had one guy try to seel me a car online...:idunno:  go figure!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2007)

If you're concerned about it (or feel threatened, etc) by a pm, please forward it to a staff member for investigation.  Most of the time they are harmless, but we've had the odd occasion where someone signs up and spams through the PM system. Once we know whats going on, they aren't long for the site.


----------



## bydand (Feb 9, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> OK, now everyone thinks I am an up-tight-conspiricy-theory-finding-'fraidy cat!!



I was thinking more like a chicken myself.  :lfao:  Kidding, just kidding, but it was too good to pass up you know.



> But I appreciate all the support and helpful advice from you all.  That is what makes MT such a great forum. (And I just wanted to do my part to make sure it stayed great). And before someone can tell me that to do my part I should become a supporting memeber, no worries- I am on it, but the credit card in my pay pal account is expired so I have to set a new one up.  Hopefully I'll have that nifty little banner next time my name in the next couple days.
> 
> Thanks!




I was here and posting for quite a bit before I sent in for membership.  Never once did somebody bring it up, that is one of the main reasons I DID become a supporting member.  I go to a couple of other forums that every post you make you get hammered with the opinion that you don't know Jack because you haven't coughed up the membership fee. (The worst one is a boating forum I know of.) Glad to see when somebody does sign up for a supporting membership though!  Hopefully Bob can keep this great place going for a long, long time to come.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 9, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> OK, now everyone thinks I am an up-tight-conspiricy-theory-finding-'fraidy cat!!


 
Just pray you never find out what those things on Bartle Hall are _really_ for.


----------



## Carol (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Lauren,

I've personally visited some boards (that will remain nameless) where some men have interacted with me in a way that...wasn't all that pleasant.  I haven't seen much of that here on MartialTalk.  

We want to keep MT as a place that's friendly and comfortable for everyone so if at any time you are feeling concerned about a PM or something that was said to you, feel free to either post here about it or contact one of the Moderators or Administrators via PM.

If you are more comfortable discussing any board-related issue with a lady, you are more than welcome to do so and can approach me, Lisa, Kacey, Jade Tigress, or Shesulsa (I hope I didn't miss anyone...) about whatever your concern is.

Glad you are a part of the group!  

Carol


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 9, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Just pray you never find out what those things on Bartle Hall are _really_ for.


 
hahaha!! nice one!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 9, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Don't mind me I'm just adding posts to get too my next belt color I've been at this one too long!



umm...you are using a custom title....:idunno:



Infinite said:


> Anyway some of us don't get any random pm's at all!



Everyone pm Infinite, he is lonely!



Infinite said:


> All I can say is that our mods are top notch awsomeness wrapped up in greatness thrown around with some god(ess) hood.



ahem...(suck up) ...cough cough cough....... 



Infinite said:


> They will solve the problems it there are any so be as open as you wish and trust problems can and will be resolved.
> 
> --Infy



Thanks Infy, you are too kind.


----------



## Infinite (Feb 12, 2007)

Lisa said:


> umm...you are using a custom title....:idunno:



Yes but _I_ know... don't I.





Lisa said:


> Everyone pm Infinite, he is lonely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2007)

Based on several complaints, one individual who was found to be sending out hundreds of PMs has been banned. Thank you everyone for letting us know.


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 12, 2007)

See Bydand!!
I am not a chicken after all!! :boing2:


----------



## bydand (Feb 12, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> See Bydand!!
> I am not a chicken after all!! :boing2:



:lfao:  Yep, those are my words coming back to bite me in the rear!  :lfao:


----------

